# Don Bluth Or Disney?



## benanderson (Sep 30, 2008)

Personally I like Don Bluth. The storyline's don't constantly revolve around a character's love interest that suddenly ends happily ever after for some arbitrary reason. The films also have a darker nature about them, some, like The Secret Of Nimh, are very sinister and creepy.

Don't worry, I like Disney too, but Don Bluth is more my speed.

What's your preference?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

I like both. Bluth, you have All Dogs Go To Heaven, Secret of NIMH, Land Before Time...
Disney, you have Fox & The Hound, Oliver & Company, Lion King, Robin Hood, Dumbo, Cinderella, Snow White, Tron, Black Cauldron, Aladdin, etc...


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 30, 2008)

I like both. Most of Bluth's films tend to have one thing in common: orphans.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I like both. Most of Bluth's films tend to have one thing in common: orphans.



Little Foot and Spike, Anne-Marie...uh....that's all I can think of.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 30, 2008)

I grew up watching Bluth's work.

The Rescuers was probably my top favourite of his.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I grew up watching Bluth's work.
> 
> The Rescuers was probably my top favourite of his.



Edit: Never mind.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 30, 2008)

He directed and animated for it. Go check again.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> He directed and animated for it. Go check again.



Yeah, I looked up the movie first, didn't see, then checked him on Wiki, and saw there. I stand corrected.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 30, 2008)

Pete in Pete's Dragon, Penny in The Rescuer's, Orphan's Alley in An American Tail, Anya in Anastasia, and the Human race in Titan A.E..


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> , and the Human race in Titan A.E..



You really can't count the entire human race as an orphan...


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 30, 2008)

They're _planetary_ orphans.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 30, 2008)

Um... I think it's a "technicality". Get it? They're orphaned because they lost their homeworld.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Um... I think it's a "technicality". Get it? They're orphaned because they lost their homeworld.



Orphan means you've lost both your parents. Humanity didn't lose it's "parents". If it was the last human, then yeah, it would be an orphan.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, so they became space bums. The point being, Bluth's work incorporates either little mice in hats, or people who have suffered major loss. Or both.


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 30, 2008)

Uh, if they were "Space... Bums?" would they not be cruising the galaxy looking for handouts? I don't think that was what the movie was about... but that's just me.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Alright, so they became space bums. The point being, Bluth's work incorporates either little mice in hats, or people who have suffered major loss. Or both.



Yeah, I just wish he hadn't thrown away the original ending of Land Before Time...


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 30, 2008)

Not as bad as when Spielberg did the ending for A.I. after Kubrick died halfway through making it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Not as bad as when Spielberg did the ending for A.I. after Kubrick died halfway through making it.



Or "fixing" E.T. .................


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 30, 2008)

Spielberg needs an ass kicking.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 30, 2008)

I personally like both. I grew up with their films and have liked the films for what they had to offer, because they were each unique in their own way (like Don Bluth's style of having a combination of energy and some darkness to their stories, and the Disney films for being charming, fun and amusing for the entire family).


----------



## Tremaine (Sep 30, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I like both. Most of Bluth's films tend to have one thing in common: orphans.



Disney films tend to be worse for that. In every single major film release (not counting direct-to-video sequels), one or both parents of the main protagonist die, are already dead, or are missing.

I haven't been paying any attention to the 3D crap they've been putting out lately so I have no idea about those.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 30, 2008)

Don Bluth movies tend to age better. By that I mean I actually like them more now that I'm older, and Disney is pretty much the opposite. But I can't hate on Disney because they pretty much taught Bluth everything he knows, except how not to sell out/insult kids' intelligence.


----------

